

 Ask HN:Should I continue working at a (failing?) startup? - anon_koder

I am an year old rails developer.Since I finished college an year ago,I have been working at a startup(Ruby on Rails Consultancy).Now I am thinking of a job change because of following reasons :<p>1)They pay me around 0.5x offered by other companies in the industry.<p>2)The technology side of company is weak.(Heck , I do not write tests and there is no one at company who does or can teach me.)<p>However ,the company says - "We will pay you better,and you are the one to bring in the standards and practices"
Should I stay at the company(and take the risk)? or look around for better Rails companies?<p>I am posting this here because,i think my feelings are much related to the (wrong ?) startup environment I am working in.The whole story happens in India btw.
======
zinssmeister
If you think the startup is failing it is either because a.) the startup is
actually failing or b.)you don't believe it can be a success and assume it is
failing. Either way it doesn't sound like you are passionate enough about this
startup anymore.

So the real question should be. Should you continue to work at a startup you
have no passion for? The Answer is NO. Change jobs.

~~~
anon_koder
I am confused if other startups too would have these issues(Feeling of
financial insecurity ,Lack of talent to mentor me).

I also feel ,if I work hard , build a strong technical team - the company then
may prosper.But again,as you said,it comes to the same question - Am I
passionate enough about the company to work hard and possibly risk my entire
career(without working under a mentor).

------
svigraham
It is not about the pay when you work at a startup. You have to ask yourself
if you believe in what they are doing and if it aligns with what you feel your
time's worth is. The pay is always going to be lesser than what you get
outside, but if you like them, they are honest/fair, and you believe in that
idea...those can be your metrics. :) my 2c.

~~~
rick888
If you are an employee, it needs to be about the money. When the company gets
purchased for millions of dollars (unless you have major equity), how much
money are you going to get?

Many startups use this excuse so they can pay employees peanuts, when they are
working 70-80 hour weeks to launch a product that will make the founders rich.

This is why I don't work at statups, unless I started it myself.

